
The Guardian view on censoring the internet: necessary, but not easy - nkurz
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/aug/21/the-guardian-view-on-censoring-the-internet-necessary-but-not-easy
======
tradersam
Wow, I've never lost respect for an institution so fast. The #1 thing I
appreciate about the Internet is freedom. You could put "fuck" on an ever-
scrolling page and not many would have recourse.

I get there are "vile" things on the Internet, but this is humanity in its
purest form: ideas.

